

DotScale, the tech conference to supersize your apps in Paris, June 7 - sylvinus
http://dotscale.eu/?hn

======
terhechte
Sounds like an interesting conference. Sadly, I'm still hoping to manage to
get a WWDC ticket and it may just be during the same timeframe.

~~~
sylvinus
I think the rumors say June 10-14 for WWDC so you should be fine :)

~~~
terhechte
Conference Marathon :)

------
kmfrk
That's quite the line-up, and for what looks like a very sensible ticket
price.

I'd definitely want to go there, if I had the chance and means.

~~~
sylvinus
Thanks a lot ! ;-)

What is preventing you to come? Distance?

~~~
kmfrk
I live in Europe, but airfare and hotel would bump the cost of admission up
too much.

I currently don't work at a tech company, so the salary there - or employer-
paid expense - would definitely improve my chances. :)

~~~
sylvinus
Can't do much about the travel but I can definitely give you a discounted
ticket and I'm sure you could find someone in the local community to
couchsurf!

~~~
kmfrk
That's really kind, but I'll try to catch you guys next time instead. ;)

------
madflo
Amazing lineup, I can't wait to see Salomon of dotCloud on stage.

